# First impressions of my new air cleaner



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

+1 Very good unit. quiet as a mouse. does a great job cleaning the air


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Marc,
I can tell you this….you're gonna really like that air cleaner…..I've had the same cleaner hanging in my shop for about 2 years, and it's stellar. I like everything about it….I've cleaned the filters once, and they really 
weren't bad at the time…..Good thing you told the wife….If she's like mine (33 years married), she'll love you anyway for spending that $ and putting it to good use…...Now make her a nice piece of furniture for the house, take her to supper, and all is forgiven, I'll bet…... Enjoy the cleaner…..I sure do…..Good review….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Any drawbacks to the machine that you have noted so far? I had considered the JDS before ordering my Grizzly.


----------



## lsemarc (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't found anything that I don't like yet. I do most of my research online since the nearest Woodcraft or Rockler stores are over 2 1/2 hours away. I usually only get one chance to buy a tool so I have to choose wisely. One of the things that I took into account were the filters, I didn't want to be spending lots of money later on. 
Marc


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

just as a general question on these types of machines, do you recommend placing it over where you work most of the time or off to the side? I'm wondering if it's better to have it off on a side so the dusty air is pulled away from you rather than keeping it on top of you in case some of the finer stuff makes it through the filterss

Maybe I'm over thinking it… 
Thanks,
T.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim,

Grizzly recommended that the machine be sort of off to the side, near the dust making machines, so that it could cause a circular breeze through the shop. Go to Grizzly's website and download the manual for the G0572 and look on I believe it was page 9… Oh heck, read the contents, it will tell you about site selection…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ayup. Got mine used, through Craigslist.

Thing's a BEAST !










As to location, JDS isn't all that fussy, in the manual, about where THEY recommend you put it.

Mine is … more or less … in the center of my shop-probably >8' off the ground, between the two 4-way ceiling outlets, here:










It seemed like the perfect location, but … with the benefit of some experience … probably isn't.

When using the table saw, for example, *I* am right between the saw and the JDS unit.

No point in pulling it all right past my face, on its way to be cleaned.

Typically, though, I wear my respirator, and then use the JDS to clean the air after I leave the shop-either for a break or for the day. My shop's in the basement, so … I just bring the remote control upstairs, with me, and then turn the JDS off after a while.

Cheaper and easier than a timer, thinks me


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I sm sorry that your grandfather passed away and even worse when he passes away with lung cancer. Thats a tough way to die.

You barely have the box uncrated, air filter in the air, zero miles on it and you give it a 5 outof 5.

Y ?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

the nice thing about the JDS is that it comes with an electorstatic filter -which is washable and reusable.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a newbie here on LJ and just getting back into woodworking so please forgive me if I ask silly questions. I am not familiar with these air filtering machines. Are they boxes with fans and a filter? Do they move massive amounts of air? Why not just build a box with filters in one end and pipe it to your DC? I'm sure that it wouldn't be as nice as having a dedicated machine but wouldn't a home built setup get the job done?
Sorry, so many questions.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I just installed one of these; it seems well made, and the noise level is tolerable. For some reason, the instruction page doesn't bother telling you to *OPEN THE END WITH THE BLUE EXHAUST FILTER AND REMOVE THE PACKING BLOCKS*. I thought something was wrong with it, until I paid attention to the tag hanging on the power cord. And contrary to the numerous complaints I've seen about packaging on some, especially the JET, it seemed fairly well packaged for shipment (and another good argument for buying one of these puppies locally!).

TOM, I thought about cobbling together one of these, but it came down to guessing which large high-grade filter would be best paired with which squirrel-cage blower-AND the convenience of a remote control and timer. Plus, the JDS includes a washable pre-filter, eliminating the cost of throw-aways. Jet wants over $50 extra for a washable pre-filter, making the units almost identical in cost.

My wife didn't turn a hair-she said if it would keep the dust out of her (?) house, I was welcome to it.


----------

